# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  تعطير الجسم قبل الجماع

## sole3eya

هاااااااااي بنات

بليز كل وحده تقول لنا شلون طريقتها في التعطير يعني شنو تحط وشنو تستخدم بالتفصيلللللللل عشان نفيد ونستفيد 
انا مليت كله ريحتي نفس الشي ليل ونهار ونفس الروتين وطقم العطر

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## مونتاج

للرفع

----------


## Ch3nel

عبد الصمد القرشي عندهم مخلط سفاري

ريحان غاااااااااوية و تخبل 


تأخذين زيت الاطفال بيبي جونسن و اخلطيهم مع بعض و امسحيه كل يوم بجسمج و الله ريحتج بتكون عجيييييبة و ما راح يفج عنج بإذن الله


و شي منتجات نكتار كريماتهم طبيعية ١٠٠٪ و احسن من بدي شوب

----------


## ضحيه زماني

انا أخلط المسك مع ماي وارشه ع جسمي ريحته روعه و ساعات ارشه ع الثياب الداخليه

----------


## سفيرة دبـي

Ch3nel :32: 
شكْراٰ عالافادةٰ ختيهٰ يزاجٰ اللهٰ الفٰ خيرٰ 
و نرقبٰ اراءٰ البناتٰ ابا استفيدٰ ان شاءٰ اللهٰ 


صاحبةٰ الموضوعٰ ليتجٰ خليتيٰ الموضوعٰ بسٰ تعطيرٰ الجسمٰ
لا هنتيٰ عالطرحٰ الغلاٰ ..

----------


## كريستال

تعطري بالمسك او دهن العود وكل يوم غيري..

----------


## بدون نك نيم

اخلطي بيبي جونسون اويل باي عطر تحبينه 

وبعد ماتتنشفين رشي على جسمج 
وقبل الجماع افضضضضل شي مسك العروس من عند عبدالصمد القرشي حطي بايدج شوووي وامسحي تحت اذنج وفالاماكن الحساسه روووووووعه

----------


## sole3eya

شكثر احط منه اختي تولة كامله والا نقط

----------


## sole3eya

> اخلطي بيبي جونسون اويل باي عطر تحبينه 
> 
> وبعد ماتتنشفين رشي على جسمج 
> وقبل الجماع افضضضضل شي مسك العروس من عند عبدالصمد القرشي حطي بايدج شوووي وامسحي تحت اذنج وفالاماكن الحساسه روووووووعه


دوم احط المسك لكنه ثقيل مايمشي عالجسم يتم لزج خاصه فالاماكن الحساسة

----------


## sole3eya

> Ch3nel
> شكْراٰ عالافادةٰ ختيهٰ يزاجٰ اللهٰ الفٰ خيرٰ 
> و نرقبٰ اراءٰ البناتٰ ابا استفيدٰ ان شاءٰ اللهٰ 
> 
> 
> صاحبةٰ الموضوعٰ ليتجٰ خليتيٰ الموضوعٰ بسٰ تعطيرٰ الجسمٰ
> لا هنتيٰ عالطرحٰ الغلاٰ ..


هو تعطير اختي بس للمتزوجات اكثر يعني ادور طريقه مب عاديه روتينية لان المتزوجه غير عن العزوبية من ناحية الاهتمام والتعطير خاصه لو عندها زوج وتسلمين عالمرور

----------


## محبة السعادة

حبيباتي بسألكم
من وين بتشترو المسك؟ وبكون دهن ولا عطر ولا كيف؟

----------


## بنت راك99

مافيه احلى من المسك

بس انتبهي لا تحطينه على الحساسه مباشره

يعني مسحه خفيفه على اطراف المنطقه وعلى الارداف فقط

----------


## نونه دلوعه

غيري كريمات اللي عندج

----------


## أم راشد العين

موفقة الغالية

----------


## روح.الامارات

عطر الاثاره >< ادمنته ماحب غيره

----------


## بنت عقيد

انا ما استعمل زيت اجوف الغالب قال زيت ؟

- تفريش الاسنان وعلك 
-باودر ورد ادهنه على جسمي من اوريفلام روعه صراحة بعطر الورد لونه بينك
-و العطر اغير كل مرة مسك حلو العود ماحبه وايد تجيل و عطور فرنسية بس اركز على الي زوجي

----------


## 9amt-al8lb

عني انا اتسبح واحط بعد ماتسبح مستحظر كوكو شانيل حتى عطر الشعر

----------


## دلوعة عجمان

عقب السبوح ويوم ايكون الجسم بعده خرسان ورطب يعني تتفودين شوي وايظل جسمج رطب 80 % حطي كريم مرطب على الجسم كامل وبعدين عطري الجسم بالعطر اللي تحبينه واتكونين امجهزه المدخن وتتدخنين واتدخنين شعرج بعد لاني اتظل الريحه اطول بعد الاستحمام والجسم رطب يقبض الريحه زين وهالله هالله بدهن العود نقطه صغيره اتخلي الريحه الغاويه اتفوح منج وبالتوفيق لنا ولج

----------


## الــغــيره

انا كنت احط عطر بس مره قريت لاستشاريه ناعمه انه مب من الاتيكيت تحطين هالعطورات قبل الجماع 
يعني قصدها الطعم وجيه 
وتقدرين تستبدلينها بلوشنات وزيوت طبيعيه للطعم يعني 

فصرت استخدم هالكريما فيه بطعم الفراوله والشوكلت والفانيليا والتفاح ممممم ومادري نسيت وااايد
ومعاهم جيه قطرات للاماكن الحساسه تكون آمنه وريحتهم حلوووه

----------


## مويز

حبيبتي عندج أكثر من طريقه عني أنا أخذ تولات من العطورات اللي احبهن مثلا عندج مسك سلك عند أجمل ريحته ورعه وايد عطورات دهنيه حلوه عندهم عقب أخذ زيت مثل جونسن بيبي واقسمه على حسب العطورات اللي عندي واحط من كل عطر بروحه في الزيت أنا احط الزيت في غرش الكريمات اللي تكون في المحلات للبيع وبكذا بيكون عندج أكثر من عطر وفيه بعد بودر دهن العود وكريم دهن العود وكريم المسك والورد عند أجمل كلهم حلوات

----------


## هزووفه

الغاليه عندج مسج العروسه تخلطينه ويا شويه ماي وتفرجين جسمج رووعه ..
وعندج لوشنات الجسم بعطورها المختلفه على حسب الذوق ..
والملابس الداخليه كرمكم الله يفضل تعطرينها قبل بالعطور الباريسيه ..

----------


## شقد أحبك

فووووق

----------


## banota.a7

مممم استخدم كوكو شانيل وواسكادا " مخلط" 

من اجمل ...

ريحتهن خبااااال على الفراش ...

----------


## أم_سواف

للرفع

----------


## البريميه

حبيبه قلبي 
فديتج اذا للامور اليوميه فالخوات ما قصرن من عود و نكتار و فكتوريا سيكرت و السوق طافح من العطور 
بس اذا للجماع فخذي العطورات اللي فيها فرمونات خاصه للجذب و اللوشنات الخاصه للاكل و منكهات خاصه للاكل 
تخيلي نفسج سمكه و راح تناكلين ( سامحيني ع الوصف ) لازم ترشين نفسج او تدهنينها بجل و عطور و لوشنات تفتح نفس الزوج للاكل و عندج عضوات يبيعن هالاشياء و ركزي ع الفرمونات اللي تنحط ع الرقبه الصدر بين الفخذين ورا الاذن 

و سلامتكن

----------


## Attimo

عزيزتي انا عن نفسي آخذ زيوت عطريه من " بودي شووب " حق الجسم و تقدرين تستخدمينه للشعر واذا تبين عندج طقم لكل زيت ..
بس انا ما اخذ الطقم .. أكتفي بالزيوت العطريه .. وجيمت الواحد 39 .. وريحته رووعه يوديج عالم ثاني هههـ 

و كـ نصيحه يعني حاولي تغيرين كل اسبوع عسب ما يصيبج الملل منه ..

----------


## الوزيره7

ومنكم نستفيد .....

----------


## Dream High

امممم انا اول ما عرست كنت مكبرة السالفة بس الحين عادي احس ماله داعي نكبرها ،، اكيد كل وحدة عندها لوشنات وعطور الجسم من بدي شوب ولا باث اند بودي ووركس وغيرها .. حطي كريم ورشي من عطر الجسم والمسك والدهن عود وهالسوالف احس مب دوم اذا انتي تحسين مليتي كل مرة نفس الشي فكيف الريال .. التغيير حلو مرة كريم مرة سبراي الجسم مرة مسك .. ومرات حدا بدون شي تسبحي بشاور جل حلو ورشي عطر فرنسي ويكفي

باختصار التنويع حلو ومب لازم نشل هم كل شي يمشي ^^

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

للرفع

----------


## ام حمدوه

بالتوفيق .. 
رفع

----------


## ام زايد21

موضوع حلو خلنا نستفيد

----------


## tami ~

للرفــع

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

عني عقب الشاور اتدهن ببدي لوشن وافضل ارش العطر ماله عسب الريحه تثبت وتكون اقوى

واحط نقط من مسك القرشي على الاماكن الي تبث الريحه اذا دورتوا فالنت بتحصلونهن

ودهن عود ودخون وبجذيه تثبت الريحه عدل واتم اشكثر

لاحظت ان لو ما حطيت لوشن ما تقبض الريحه وايد

قبل يوميا بعد الحمام اسوي جذيه موب بس لجماع او غيره

----------


## white-flower

هلا اختي .. صراحة سالفة تحطين عطر على جسمج كله مب شي.. لانه يعطي طعم مر حتى لو الريحة حلوة..
عندج يبيعون بنعومي كريم للجسم بنكهة الفراولة والككاو وهالنوع تحطينه على جسمج مايلصق وريحته حلوة وممكن تحطينه باي مكان تبينه وطعمه حلو بدون اي تعليق زيادة  :24: 
واذا على العطر عطري قمصانج والثياب الداخلية بالعطر اللي تحبينه ..

----------


## hamoudmam

حتى الجل الي بتتسبحين به يلعب دور حاولي تختارين جل ريحته حلوة وايد ...وفيه صابون سائل حق المنطقة الحساسة في الصيدليات شوفي شو النوع الي يناسبج والي ترتاحين عليه....
عقب ادهني جسمج بكريم أنتي تحبين ريحته وتلاحظين أنه ريلج يعلق عليه يوم تحطينه و الأخوات ما قصرن عطوج وايد اختيارات ..
وعقب الكريم رشي على جسمج باستعمال براش باودر ريحته حلوة غيري كل مرة ريحة ونوع غير...
دخني ملابسج الداخلية تم الريحة في الملابس و يوم تلبسينها تم الريحة في الجسم بعد...ودخني شعرج ..وادهنيه بكريم خاص للشعر بريحة أنتي تشوفينها حلوة ...ورشة عطر خفيفة ترفعين إيديج وترشين في الهوا جدامج وتوقفين تحت النقطة الي رشيتي عندها بحيث العطر ينزل عليج من فوق لتحت ..أنا أحب عطر "جادور"...بس العطر مب ضروري يكون مباشرة عالجسم ممكن عالملابس الداخلية بس...
ممكن تتعطرين بس بعطر جونسون بيبي الأزرق أو أي نوع جونسون بيبي أنتي تحبينه من غير ما تدهنين جسمج بكريم أو غيره من باب التغيير و ريحته حلوة...

----------


## دكتور ايمان

كريم معطر للجسم من الصيدليات

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

عندج بودر الجسم من اجمل ..

كريمات معطرة للجسم ..

مسك ..
دهن عود ..

عطورات الجسم البخاخة ..

----------


## الورد الأحمر

ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## عود منثور

ارش ماي ورد بارد حاطتنه فالثلاجه عالويه والاماكن الحساسه

----------


## دانة_ دبي

قبل التعطير اكون متسبحة و كل شي فيني فللل اوبشن

1- احط الديوودرنت
2-احط بدي لووشن ع كل جسمي 
3- احطي بودرة بدهن العود
3- ارش بدي سبراي ع جسمي 
4- اعطر ملابسي فقط لان لو حطيتيه ع جسمج بيكون مر
5- نقاط خفيفة من دهن العود
6- ادخن شعري وهو مبللول - ادخن جسمي و ملابسي

----------


## دلوعه حمودي

> حبيبه قلبي 
> فديتج اذا للامور اليوميه فالخوات ما قصرن من عود و نكتار و فكتوريا سيكرت و السوق طافح من العطور 
> بس اذا للجماع فخذي العطورات اللي فيها فرمونات خاصه للجذب و اللوشنات الخاصه للاكل و منكهات خاصه للاكل 
> تخيلي نفسج سمكه و راح تناكلين ( سامحيني ع الوصف ) لازم ترشين نفسج او تدهنينها بجل و عطور و لوشنات تفتح نفس الزوج للاكل و عندج عضوات يبيعن هالاشياء و ركزي ع الفرمونات اللي تنحط ع الرقبه الصدر بين الفخذين ورا الاذن 
> 
> و سلامتكن


وين احصل العطور اللي فيه الفرمونات

----------


## شما الهاجري

*انا أخذ لوشنات من بودي شوب + نعومي
واحط نقطة من دهن العود
وسيري صيدلية بوتس Boot's 
بتحصلين منتجات للجسم وفي غاية الروعة وبنكهات بعد

جربي لوشن وعطر بنت الخليج من علياء القمر
روووووعه*

----------


## ام سلطان AJM

اخلط الكريم مال الورد الياباني من البودي شوب مع عطر عربي و ادهن جسمي و عقب اتعطر باي عطر احبه

----------


## مس ستايل123

> عبد الصمد القرشي عندهم مخلط سفاري
> 
> ريحان غاااااااااوية و تخبل 
> 
> 
> تأخذين زيت الاطفال بيبي جونسن و اخلطيهم مع بعض و امسحيه كل يوم بجسمج و الله ريحتج بتكون عجيييييبة و ما راح يفج عنج بإذن الله
> 
> 
> و شي منتجات نكتار كريماتهم طبيعية ١٠٠٪ و احسن من بدي شوب


حبيت الطريقه واااايد :16:

----------


## sole3eya

ثانكس خواتي كل طريقة احلا عن الثانية بس المسك ثقيل كيف تحطونه فالمناطق الحساسه يتم لزج ويبقع

----------


## عطر 77

استغفر الله

----------


## احلى اثنين

اهم شيء انه يمون عندج المجموعه كامله يعني من البدايه حطي شور جل خل انقول انكريدبل من فيكتوريا سيكرت وبعد ما تتنشفين حطي الكريم من نفس الاسم انكريديبل وبعدين رشي البدي مست لنفس العطر وعطري ملابسج بنفس العطر وجي بتثبت الريحه اكثر لانه الريال ما يحب خلط العطور واااايد وكل مره شكلي بس اهم شي نفس الماركه وبالنسبه للكريمات مالت النكهات لا اتحطين دوم منها عشان زوجج وانتي ما اتملون 
وفي يبيعون سبراي للمناطق الحساسه يخلي الريحه منعشه وعجيبه 
اتمنى اكون قدمت شي مفيد وربي يخلي كل زوج لزوجته

----------


## كام

يزاكم الله خير ^^

----------

